

Indian IT firm accused of discrimination against “stupid Americans” - Goronmon
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/08/indian-it-firm-accused-of-discrimination-against-stupid-americans/

======
ArtDev
I thought it was weird that all the contractors I met with Infosys were of
South Asian decent. Usually in IT, teams are a mix of different nationalities.

